# 3 1/2 shells. Do you think they are worth it.



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Just trying to get some better conversations on here. 
Sick of politics. uke:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

No 2 3/4" work fine. You can save the money on 3 1/2" and donate that to help fund Obamacare. -O,-
Sorry couldn't resist..........:grin:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Last year I shot the new A5in 3 inch. I don't really think the 3.5 shell has any more effect. Except on my wallet. And maybe on swan. Still using the 3.5 on the swan.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Just my factual opinion, but no. 3/12 shells give you a longer shot column and a little more shot but 3" shells kill geese very effectively. If you want to shoot a real 3 1/2" try a 10 GA.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried the 31/2" shot shells years ago. Did not find much difference in them from a 3". 3" will put down just about any Goose or Duck that is in range. Saves a lot of $$ and a sore shoulder.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The only time now I would even consider shooting a 3 1/2 shell would be for Turkey. One shot and the hunt is over, unlike waterfowl where you will be shooting a lot. I have shot the 3 1/2 shells for geese and ducks, but it certainly has not helped me bag more birds. Very overrated IMO.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have mostly been shooting 2 3/4. But nothing folds a swan like a 3 1/2 1 5/8 oz BB


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

I was a diehard 3.5" shooter for many years. Two years ago I started shooting 3" shells and honestly haven't seen a difference in kill ratio.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

It seems as long as you don't get your shells from Walmart. There are a ton of options in 3 inch that kind of eliminate the need for 3.5. Like 3 inch 1 3/8oz is pretty good.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> 3 inch 1 3/8oz is pretty good.


My favorite!!!
Shoot them mostly with #1's...deadly!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I hunted with a 3 1/2 for 2 years and went back to my 3" and sold the 3 1/2. Could not tell one bit of difference. After seeing what the 11 year old grandson did on kids day with his 20 ga 3" I am considering that now. He took out a mallard hen that had on an oxygen mask with a 20 ga 3" magnum with #4 shot. Even he looked at me after he folded her and said "paw paw I knew she was too far when you told me to shoot, how did I kill her that far away". I was still picking my jaw up off the ground and couldn't answer.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I think there may be a difference. On the youth hunt this year the boys were shooting 3" shells until they ran out. I had 1 box of 3 1/2" 3 shot in my bag and let them shoot them up. Their kill ratio almost doubled. I'm not sure what it was but maybe the longer shot string allowed for more flexibility in their lead.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

all you get with 3 1/2 inch is a little bit more of a sore shoulder.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

If I can get 3 1/2's for a dollar or two more per box than comparable 3's, I'll usually get them and use them for my third shot. I figure that the extra velocity and pattern density make a difference when they get to the fringe ranges. If I were a better shot it probably wouldn't matter but I seem to hit more on the second and third shots than I do on the first.

I wouldn't pay the standard $5 more per box though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Believe it or not, but back in the day guys still killed birds with shells smaller than 3"! Can you believe it?!


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

All my guns shoot 3-1/2 ''...nice to have that option. And yes, I think they're worth it !


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Is it just me or is it kinda hard to find 2 3/4 shells? 2 3/4, 3, 3 1/2, they all miss the same for me.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Josh Noble said:


> I was a diehard 3.5" shooter for many years. Two years ago I started shooting 3" shells and honestly haven't seen a difference in kill ratio.


Thats because you never miss. I personally like 31/2 as i miss less.

Diverfreak


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Over decoys, no. They are certainly not worth it. Pass shooting, take it or leave it. Not a lot of difference. For geese and big ducks at longer ranges with larger shot sizes, the 3.5" shell does make a difference. Look at the pellet count per ounce in the load vs. the velocity gain for similar load difference between the 3 and 3.5". A 3" 1 3/8 oz load at 1275 fps compared to a 3.5" 1 3/8 oz load at 1550 fps; there is a noticeable difference in performance (and recoil!)

I shoot the vast majority of my birds with 2 3/4" reloads of 1 ounce of steel #3 or #4. I buy a few 3" 1 1/4 oz #1 and #2 per year. I have one box of 3.5" steel T and have 2 boxes of 3.5" BB that I have had for 5 years. Of the 3 boxes of 3.5", I have shot about 15 shells total. Federal used to offer a 3.5" 1 1/2 ounce load of #1 steel at 1500 fps. It was a real killer on geese and ducks at distance. I shot about 5 boxes of that load over a couple seasons. Then, I couldn't find it any more. 

The bottom line is a saying that I can't refuse to mention when it comes to the question about which shell is best for shooting ducks? THE ONE IN YOUR GUN! 

Good luck to all on Saturday, and be safe.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

woollybugger said:


> Over decoys, no. They are certainly not worth it. Pass shooting, take it or leave it. Not a lot of difference. For geese and big ducks at longer ranges with larger shot sizes, the 3.5" shell does make a difference. Look at the pellet count per ounce in the load vs. the velocity gain for similar load difference between the 3 and 3.5". A 3" 1 3/8 oz load at 1275 fps compared to a 3.5" 1 3/8 oz load at 1550 fps; there is a noticeable difference in performance (and recoil!)
> 
> I shoot the vast majority of my birds with 2 3/4" reloads of 1 ounce of steel #3 or #4. I buy a few 3" 1 1/4 oz #1 and #2 per year. I have one box of 3.5" steel T and have 2 boxes of 3.5" BB that I have had for 5 years. Of the 3 boxes of 3.5", I have shot about 15 shells total. Federal used to offer a 3.5" 1 1/2 ounce load of #1 steel at 1500 fps. It was a real killer on geese and ducks at distance. I shot about 5 boxes of that load over a couple seasons. Then, I couldn't find it any more.
> 
> ...


Hey if you wouldn't mind, tell me about your reloading setup for steel, I have kicked it around for a year or so and I am thinking santa is gonna hook me up, what equipment are you using, what would you have santa bring if your me? Thanks


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> I hunted with a 3 1/2 for 2 years and went back to my 3" and sold the 3 1/2. Could not tell one bit of difference. After seeing what the 11 year old grandson did on kids day with his 20 ga 3" I am considering that now. He took out a mallard hen that had on an oxygen mask with a 20 ga 3" magnum with #4 shot. Even he looked at me after he folded her and said "paw paw I knew she was too far when you told me to shoot, how did I kill her that far away". I was still picking my jaw up off the ground and couldn't answer.


I've been shooting a 20guage for years and my shoulder thanks me every time out. I shoot a 870 express magnum with kent fast steel and winchester expert in #2 & #4 and they kill ducks and geese right along with my buddies 12 guages all day long. the thing that pisses me off is they are more expensive because of the demand on the shell. More people need to switch so the price comes down **** it!.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't care if the work better, I shot 1 a few years ago out of my brother's gun and I felt like I got hit in the shoulder with a 4x4!! SCREW THAT those things are not worth the pain!!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*They are not worth it to me.*

First off - Josh, I've seen you shoot my friend and restricting you to a 410 would NOT be a handicap for you. So I'm laughing at your NEEDING to shoot even 3 inch shells. Your season bag total wouldn't be one bird less if you were shooting 2 ¾ inch exclusively.
I haven't shot anything at ducks AND geese except 2 ¾ inch shells for at least 15 years and my misses wouldn't have been any less with 3 inch or, God forbid, 3 ½ inch shells. I prefer #3s for ducks but will buy 2s if 3s are not available. But then I don't normally hunt in areas I'm likely to encounter a goose. On the rare occasions when a goose did fly by, it was dispatched with my 3s.
When I hunt geese (Montana every year in December/January) I again use 2 ¾ inch shells; this time loaded with #4 heavy shot. They will CLEANLY kill geese at ranges comparable to or slightly longer than 3 ½ inch steel BB or BBB. I know this to be true because I have been using them for over 10 years side by side with hunters using the big steel loads and they are ALWAYS amazed at the performance of my 2 ¾ loads. The longest measured shot too date was 82 paces on a left to right snow goose 20 feet off the deck skirting the decoys. It dropped stone dead at the shot and never moved after hitting the ground.
So if your pocketbook can afford it and it gives you any confidence at all, by all means shoot the 3 ½ and 3 inch shells. But for me personally, I'd have to say that they are NOT worth it.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

dubob, it would be nice if would share your heavyshot recipe for 2 3/4" shells. It sounds very worthwhile to me.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Cowan,

No recipe, factory shells - 2 3/4 inch, 1 1/4 oz #4 shot. Shop the Net for the best price on a case. Not cheap but worth every penny IMHO. And how many are you going to shoot at geese in a season? And if you hit 'em, they're dead - no cripples.

:thumb:


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Sweet, that sounds good. And I do shoot more geese than ducks. 2 limits of geese so far, now time to hunt elk.


----------



## wrinkleydog (Jun 6, 2011)

I never saw the need for them. In fact I have 5 or so boxes of Expert 3 1/2's that I'd make someone a great deal on or even trade for some decoys. My brother and I split a case of them a few years back and I think we only shot 2 boxes or so between the 2 of us... 2 3/4 or 3's work just fine.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yes they are.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

do they work, yep... are they worth the extra coin? nope...


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

It's a toss up for me, usually I'll have one in the third post if needed. But you have kill anything if it's in range with a 2 3/4, with any gauge. 

Last year I killed my swan with a 20 gauge, I shot and it was died before it hit the water. I think it was a 3 inch shell. Not sure what is was cause a buddy handed me the gun

You just gotta get them in range.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if you are going to be shooting them at ducks.No it not worth it. but for geese and swans yes they are.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Like most others, I have shot them but the last two seasons I shot a gun that could only shoot 3" shells and I saw zero difference in my kill ratio on geese. This year I have gone back to a gun that can shoot 3.5 shells. On the opener, Pumpgunner handed me a 3.5 bb because his gun can't shoot them. I shot two geese out of a flock, one with a 3" bb and one with the 3.5". I attempted to get the geeses opinion on which of them was more dead but neither was willing to talk. 8) 

I dont think the 3.5 shells are worth it but shoot what you like. Variety is the spice if life.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I shoot a little over 3 cases of steel shot ammo a year at waterfowl. I shoot the cheepest I can find. If that is 2 3/4, 3'' or 3 1/2 so be it. Like other have said dead is dead!


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't use 3.5" for duck, but I love them for geese. With the right choke (that being key) 3.5" are very deadly for geese. I take 2 shotguns and keep one loaded with 3.5" for geese.


----------

